

Show HN: Want to learn to read and write Japanese? - dpapathanasiou
http://www.macaronics.com/

======
dpapathanasiou
This site started as a hobby, to automatically send myself short study emails
once a day, but then I thought to open it up to anyone, as a crowd-sourced
(i.e., human) translation project for learning foreign languages.

I'm starting with Facta in Japanese and the New Yorker's financial page in
English, but I'll be adding more sources (and eventually other languages) in
the future.

